# Zwei Applikationen aus mehreren Plugins generieren



## JavaKnight (26. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Habe begonnen mich für Eclipse RCP zu interessieren und versuche nun herauszufinden inwieweit die Konzepte der Plattformentwicklung für mich geeignet sein können.

Problem:

Ich habe zwei Applikationen. App A und B.

App A zeigt alles Dok zentrisch an, App B Kategorien zentrisch. Das heißt biede Tools benutzen die gleiche View Dokumentliste.

und beide sollen jeweils an unterschiedlichen Stellen gleiche Aktionen in unterschiedlichen kontext Menüs haben.

Ist es möglich, dass ich Plugins entwickle und diese dann je nach Bedarf in den zwi Apps einbinde?

Wenn ja, wie geht das? Unterschiedliche Projektverziehcnisse in Exlipe? Kann man das alles in einem Projekt mit unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen einrichten?

Wäre super, wenn sich jemand melden würde


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2012)

> App A zeigt alles Dok zentrisch an, App B Kategorien zentrisch.


Das hört sich für mich erstmal nach einer Applikation mit zwei unterschiedlichen Perspectives an, aber vielleicht verstehe ich dich auch falsch und du solltest das etwas genauer erklären.


----------



## JavaKnight (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, das wäre ein Beispiel!

Die Frage stellt sich nun, ob man dann für diese zwei unterschiedlichen Applikationen alles über Extensiions regelkt, eine eigene App Klasse für haben muss.

Vielleicht kann mir ja diesbezüglich weitergeholfen werden.

Über hilfreiche Links würde ich mich auch freuen


----------

